# Какой диагноз? Врач ставит "люмбоишиалгия"



## fibi (6 Дек 2010)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые доктора! Посмотрите, пожалуйста снимки и скажите диагноз.Из описания снимка понятно только, что имеется смещение L4 относительно L5 на 6 мм.
Болит поясница в районе L4-S1 справа от позвоночника и правая нога начиная от ягодицы и до пятки. Невропатолог поставила диагноз "люмбоишиалгия", назначила обезболивающие, витамины В12, никотинку. Стоит ли делать МРТ?? Заранее спасибо!!










Женщина, 53 года, рост 169 см, вес 67 кг.


----------



## Doctor Yurov (6 Дек 2010)

*Какой диагноз? Врач ставит "люмбоишиалгия"*

Я такого смещения (листеза) не вижу. А вот spina bifida S1 может быть (плохо видно). МРТ лучше сделать, хотя высота дисков не снижена.


----------



## fibi (6 Дек 2010)

*Какой диагноз? Врач ставит "люмбоишиалгия"*



Doctor Yurov написал(а):


> А вот spina bifida S1 может быть


Действительно это так?? Почитала об spina bifida. Страшно..


----------



## Доктор Попов (9 Дек 2010)

*Какой диагноз? Врач ставит "люмбоишиалгия"*



fibi написал(а):


> Почитала об spina bifida. Страшно..



Напишите где читали страшилки, думаю что врачи форума смогут их развеять, spina bifida есть у 7-8% населения...


----------



## fibi (10 Дек 2010)

Здравствуйте!


Доктор Попов написал(а):


> Напишите где читали страшилки...


В поиковике набрала spina bifida. Вышли страшные картинки,а именно рана на спине. Неужели так будет дальше?Может, конечно, я что-то не понимаю. А вы тоже это видите на снимках?
Почитала еще об этом диагнозе.Те картинки- это, наверно,уже тяжелая степень заболевания.А spina bifida- это несращение дужек позвоночника. 
Постараемся сделать МРТ и выложить результаты.


----------



## Доктор Попов (10 Дек 2010)

Картинки сами по себе не страшны, видимо Вы читали про всякие выпадения нервной ткани, а сама Spina bifida occulta опасности никакой не представляет. Как говорит доктор Ступин, годен к летной работе!
Можете почитать здесь http://www.mydr.com.au/babies-pregnancy/spina-bifida-occulta , но только остановитесь после третьего абзаца, дальше не про Вас!!!


----------



## fibi (13 Янв 2011)

Здравствуйте! Сделали МРТ. Что можете сказать по снимкам? Спасибо!






















*Заключение МРТ:*
_На серии МР томограмм, взвешенных по Т1 и Т2 в двух проекциях, лордоз сохранен.
Высота межпозвоночного  диска L4/L5 и сигналы от них по Т2 снижены, высота и сигналы от остальных дисков исследуемой зоны сохранены.
Дорзальная диффузная  грыжа диска L4/L5 , распространяющаяся в межпозвонковые отверстия, размером до 0,5см .
Дорзальная диффузная  протрузия  диска L5/S1 размером 0,2см, распространяющаяся в межпозвонковые отверстия с обеих сторон.
Просвет позвоночного канала сужен на уровне грыжи диска, сигнал от структур спинного мозга (по Т1 и Т2) не изменен.
Форма и размеры позвонков обычные, признаки дистрофических изменений в телах позвонков._


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (15 Янв 2011)

*Здравствуйте, fibi*! Я счастлив (искренне), что достигнуто необходимое равновесие между «Вами» и «Врачами» и надежда на выздоровление обеспечена последним недостающим элементом в «формуле успеха» (формуле здоровья) – результатом МР-исследования (МРТ). Теперь Вашему врачу не составит труда поставить Вам «диагноз» (самый главный диагноз, он же основной, он же – клинический, а затем и заключительный) и Ваше состояние, несомненно «пойдет на поправку». Ну, а что, у Вашего врача, есть все необходимое: возможность Вас осмотреть (общеклинический осмотр, ортопедический осмотр, в том числе мануальное тестирование, неврологический осмотр и др.), возможность произвести необходимые клинико-лабораторные исследования (по показаниям), есть также результат рентгенографии и, конечно же, кульминация Вашего обследования – это МР-исследование и его результаты. В общем то и добавить больше нечего.

Единственно о чем я Вас хочу попросить, что бы на всем пути Вашего лечения меж «темных зарослей» из результатов обследования, непонятной для Вас терминологии и предлагаемых лекарственных препаратов и т.д., Вы помнили следующее:

*(1)* поскольку в результате некоторых исследований, показано, что у больных с болью в нижних отделах спины или радикулопатией результаты МРТ не оказывают статистически значимого влияния на выбор консервативного лечения; информирование пациентов о результатах МРТ не влияет на клинические исходы, но делает их субъективное ощущение неблагополучия более выраженным, поэтому:


*МРТ (и любой другой метод обследования) – это хорошо, но комплексный подход к оценке Вашего болезненного состояния – еще лучше*, результат МРТ – это средство исключения патологии, которая имеет «недоброкачественное происхождение, течение и прогноз», но не тот фундамент, который исключительно только лишь самим сабой, определяет все Ваше дальнейшее лечение и реабилитацию; критически относитесь к рекомендациям, имеющим отношение только к воздействию на те локальные изменения, которые выявили при проведении рентгенографии и МРТ - они не болезнь, а ее возможные составляющие, требующие учета при принятии решения о назначении того или иного метода или средств лечения.
«*Не так страшен черт, как его малюют*» - на современном этапе развития медицины (теоретической и практической) при грамотном подходе к Вашей проблеме (а «как» и «с какой стороны» к ней подойти я уверен, что Ваш врач по месту жительства –  знает) она решается весьма успешно и в большинстве случаев не оставляя за собой какие-либо последствия (осложнения заболевания).

*(2)* поскольку является доказанным, что грыжа диска – не болезнь, а следствие болезни, поэтому:

*помните*, что «лечение грыжи» (да  пусть простят мне уважаемые консультанты форума употребление столь режущего слух словосочетания) и ее осложений (если Ваш врач определит, что все-таки Ваше состояние обусловлено патогенным воздействием на Ваш организм именно грыжи межпозвонкового диска) не избавляет от болезни вызвавшей образование грыжи межпозвонкового диска (даже после оперативного лечения по удалению грыжи (которое, как мне «видится из далека», к Вашему случаю не имеет никакого отношения) болезнь как была, так и остается);
*ознакомтесь внимательно с той ценной информацией, которая имеется на данном форуме*, и которая разъясняет о возможных причинах Вашего недуга, как грамотно подойти к решению (лечению) этой проблемы, «когда», «какие» и «как проводить» профилактические мероприятия по предотвращению прогрессирования заболевания и/или его обострений; поскольку неопровержимым фактом является следующее: если пациент после «излечения» ведет такой же «образ жизни» (в широком смысле этого выражения), который он вел до образования грыжи диска (или другого осложнения), то возвращение его после лечения к тем же условиям существования приведет к прогрессированию болезни или рецидиву (обострению).


----------



## abelar (15 Янв 2011)

+1000 ! goodaiwanaiwan


----------



## fibi (20 Янв 2011)

Doctor Yurov написал(а):


> А вот spina bifida S1 может быть...



это есть??

А смещение есть??


----------



## fibi (25 Янв 2011)

Здравствуйте! Ответьте, пожалуйста, кто понимает в снимках:
1) есть ли смещение позвонков
2) есть ли "спина бифида"?
Или в этом отношении снимки МРТ не информативны?
Спасибо!


----------



## abelar (25 Янв 2011)

Смещения нет. Но, при незаращениии дужек, особенно L5, S1 это не показатель. Избыточная подвижность (можно умно назвать ее нестабильностью) там есть по-определению. Но, если не в балет и не в пауэрлифтинг, то жить можно. Долго и счастливо!yahooaiwan
Да, кстати, смещения нет. спина-бифида тоже нет.


----------



## fibi (3 Авг 2013)

Здравствуйте!


abelar написал(а):


> Да, кстати, смещения нет. спина-бифида тоже нет.


По какой причине тогда может болеть правая нога вплоть до пятки? Какие еще дополнит. исследования можно провести? Спасибо!


----------



## vbl15 (4 Авг 2013)

Повторить МРТ, прошло 2 года


----------



## fibi (6 Авг 2013)

vbl15 написал(а):


> Повторить МРТ, прошло 2 года


 Пока нет возможности делать МРТ. Первый раз тоже делали по своей инициативе (на всякий случай). Направление надо долго ждать. Платно ехать далековато.Но симптомы за 2 года так и не изменились: раньше точно так же болела нога от поясницы до пятки, сделали рентген, МРТ, а лечения никакого нет....Хочется помочь маме как-то....Тяжести она поднимает без проблем, на пояснице и ноге никак не отражается, поэтому, думаем грыжи ни при чем тут наверно. Заметили: иногда после хождения босиком по холодному полу начинает болеть нога вплоть до пятки.


----------



## doclega (9 Авг 2013)

> Почитала об spina bifida. Страшно..


Все живут с ней и ничего не боятся. Это вариант развития. Листеза не вижу.


----------

